# Tons of new pics!



## Draiman (Jun 15, 2008)

I'm hoping CJM doesn't appear here.

Sorry if the pics are a little blurred in some areas; I was trying to get the focus on the awesome yellow legs. And yeah the YellowLeg in the first few pics had his/her fangs clipped pretty bad but he/she's doing great. In the last pic you can see communal feeding (the poor gecko being the food).


----------



## Rydog (Jun 15, 2008)

Alright I think we need another thread on the substrate! Just kidding, great pics once again, I have given some serious thought as to getting this sp. because of seeing how beautiful your pedes are. Keep them comin!


----------



## crpy (Jun 15, 2008)

ha ha , beware of the lurking cjm;P 

cool pics can you get a wide angle?


----------



## bluefrogtat2 (Jun 15, 2008)

*hey*

great pics,sux about the fang clipping.
should they be seperated though?i always heard that they would interbreed.
and as gorgeous as the redlegs are i would hate to see some halfbred "orange legged" babies.
man i wish i could get the red legs in the states
andy


----------



## ragnew (Jun 15, 2008)

Very nice pedes Phark, very nice indeed! They look happy to me. Keep us posted.


----------



## cjm1991 (Jun 15, 2008)

Alright, a few suggestions... lol. Im just kidding. Sweet pics sucks for the poor pede with the clipped fangs but still looks good none the less.


----------



## Draiman (Jun 15, 2008)

Rydog said:


> Alright I think we need another thread on the substrate! Just kidding, great pics once again, I have given some serious thought as to getting this sp. because of seeing how beautiful your pedes are. Keep them comin!


Hey you shouldn't just be thinking about it; you should be doing it! These guys are pretty much the perfect centipede. At midnight yesterday I was handling the 2 yellows and I realised how docile they are. And yeah I do have handling pics in my memory stick... 



crpy said:


> cool pics can you get a wide angle?


Thanks. But uh what do you mean by wide angle? (Sorry if that sounds stupid but I'm no photographer)



bluefrogtat2 said:


> great pics,sux about the fang clipping.
> should they be seperated though?i always heard that they would interbreed.
> and as gorgeous as the redlegs are i would hate to see some halfbred "orange legged" babies.
> man i wish i could get the red legs in the states
> andy


If they breed it wouldn't be considered interbreeding because they're basically 2 colour morphs of the same subspecies. Isn't the yellow leg morph available over there?

And thanks everyone else, including CJM, for the compliments!


----------



## crpy (Jun 15, 2008)

I mean can we see the entire group, just alittle further back, no big deal just thoght it would make a cool pic


----------



## Draiman (Jun 15, 2008)

Horrible news. 5 minutes ago I found the largest of the 4 dead (a Red). He/she has something sticking out of the butt. I read somewhere that it's a normal phenomenon with dead pedes? I've got a couple of pics. I've just realised something - every invertebrate of mine that eats a gecko will die soon afterward. My mantis, my last centipede (the one in the thread "Eaten Alive") both died soon after eating geckos. And this latest casualty ate a gecko 2 nights ago! Now I'm so pissed with myself!!!! This was my favourite pede because of his/her size, colour and appetite!!!!!!!!!!! AND I KILLED IT. This really really sucks. I've got to get a replacement and to stop giving geckos to my pedes!


----------



## crpy (Jun 15, 2008)

Phark said:


> Horrible news. 5 minutes ago I found the largest of the 4 dead (a Red). He/she has something sticking out of the butt. I read somewhere that it's a normal phenomenon with dead pedes? I've got a couple of pics. I've just realised something - every invertebrate of mine that eats a gecko will die soon afterward. My mantis, my last centipede (the one in the thread "Eaten Alive") both died soon after eating geckos. And this latest casualty ate a gecko 2 nights ago! Now I'm so pissed with myself!!!! This was my favourite pede because of his/her size, colour and appetite!!!!!!!!!!! AND I KILLED IT. This really really sucks. I've got to get a replacement and to stop giving geckos to my pedes!


Crap, sorry


----------



## Draiman (Jun 15, 2008)

Yeah. Sucks big time. It's strange how attached we can get to pets after having them for mere days eh. He/she was an awesome animal. AND I KILLED IT!!!!

:wall: :wall: :wall: :wall: :wall: :wall: :wall: :wall: :wall: :wall: :wall: :wall: :wall: :wall: :wall: :wall: :wall: :wall:


----------



## crpy (Jun 15, 2008)

what kind of geckos and could they eat them in the wild, is there evidence that critters stay away from these geckos.

use this as research to help the hobby


----------



## Draiman (Jun 15, 2008)

crpy said:


> what kind of geckos and could they eat them in the wild, is there evidence that critters stay away from these geckos.
> 
> use this as research to help the hobby


They were the common house geckos. No idea what species though.


----------



## dtknow (Jun 15, 2008)

I think you are looking at the wrong part of husbandry to be honest.

If the gecko killed the biggest pede, why are the others still kicking?

If it was defanged, maybe stress from capture etc.

Also, I second bluefrogtats thoughts on keeping the coloforms seperate...unless they occur and breed together in the wild. You will have an easier time selling the babies.


----------



## Draiman (Jun 16, 2008)

Only the yellows were out and about last night, so I fed them (actually only the larger one ate) and handled them and took pics of course. The one that ate took 3 frogs in 1 sitting! The frogs were tiny though. And he (I'll refer to all my pedes as "he" from now - nothing sexist) pooed on my arm lol!


----------



## Draiman (Jun 16, 2008)

dtknow said:


> I think you are looking at the wrong part of husbandry to be honest.
> 
> If the gecko killed the biggest pede, why are the others still kicking?
> 
> ...


Look - the one that died was the only one that ate a gecko. The other 3 didn't touch anything other than frogs.


----------



## dtknow (Jun 16, 2008)

Is anyone able to explain how come a gecko would kill a pede...but a frog wouldn't? They aren't toxic or anything to the best of my knowledge and people sell anoles/geckos as feeders all the time.


----------



## Draiman (Jun 16, 2008)

dtknow said:


> Is anyone able to explain how come a gecko would kill a pede...but a frog wouldn't? They aren't toxic or anything to the best of my knowledge and people sell anoles/geckos as feeders all the time.


Are you trying to be a second CJM? Even he has stopped annoying me (thanks). Why are you trying to start another argument? It's just MY *inference*, based on past experiences with my pet inverts eating house geckos. This is all I have to say. If you are here simply to argue against me please leave. This is a picture thread.


----------



## dtknow (Jun 16, 2008)

deleted post


----------



## bluefrogtat2 (Jun 16, 2008)

*okay*

yes the yellow legs are available here(i have a few)but don't see the reds often.
i got some photos sent to me from somone over there that claimed there were actually 3 color morphs,red,yellow,and orange.
(i would say the orange were an intergrade.)
whats wrong with just feeding crickets or another invert if it is questionable  as to what killed them?
and why start arguing right away.from the last few threads i have read it seems you may be the one looking for an argument.calm down
people can question anything?
if it was just a photo thread then why the captions?
they look great but once again if you were looking to breed them i would definitely seperate the color forms
andy


----------



## PompeyKilla (Jun 16, 2008)

Over-defensive. He was only trying to say that maybe there was another reason why it died. Could just be a coincidence that it died after eating the gecko. Always a possibility it was killed by one of the other pedes or an unsuitable substrate or something...


----------



## cjm1991 (Jun 16, 2008)

Sucks to hear they died! Even if it is just a coincidence Id prolly stop feeding them geckos you no? Why risk it.. Oh well Sorry to hear about the loss thats never fun


----------



## SAn (Jun 16, 2008)

didnt a couple of your pedes die after eating crickets too?

there are various reasons pedes die, food is the longest shot if you ask me. Especially when you buy them from a pet shop where they are intented to go for fish food.

nice pics though


----------



## ragnew (Jun 16, 2008)

The gecko(s) may have been parasitized? I know feeding geckos/anoles and the such can seriously jack up other herps if these feeders are infested with parasites...

Would they do the same to a centipede?


----------



## dtknow (Jun 16, 2008)

I would say no. Parasites that a gecko has probably would not harm a centipede...most parasites infest only a certain group of closely related animals.  Species that require multiple hosts in their lifecycle tend to go from a invertebrate to a vertebrate host.

Parasites wouldn't cause death immediately either.


----------



## Draiman (Jun 16, 2008)

bluefrogtat2 said:


> whats wrong with just feeding crickets or another invert if it is questionable  as to what killed them?


I wasn't starting an argument in any way. In fact, I was asking dtknow to NOT start an argument.

Anyway, back on topic. I suspect the crickets sold locally have something in them that centipedes are sensitive to. Here's why - earlier this year, I bought 3 _mutilans_ at the same time. They ate a cricket each, and 1 died the next day, and the other 2 followed suit within the next 2 days. Also, my previous pede in the thread "Eaten Alive!" - for the first 2 weeks it ate only frogs because of my experiences with crickets, but on the third week I decided to try crickets. So he ate crickets for 2 weeks and duly died on the fourth week. He ate a gecko on the third week too.

From now on I'm sticking to feeder frogs for my pedes.



PompeyKilla said:


> Over-defensive. He was only trying to say that maybe there was another reason why it died. Could just be a coincidence that it died after eating the gecko. Always a possibility it was killed by one of the other pedes or an unsuitable substrate or something...


He couldn't have been killed by the other pedes because the others are all de-fanged, and he was also the largest among them. Since they're all living on the same substrate, if substrate killed him then why are the others still alive?


----------



## Draiman (Jun 16, 2008)

dtknow said:


> I would say no. Parasites that a gecko has probably would not harm a centipede...most parasites infest only a certain group of closely related animals.  Species that require multiple hosts in their lifecycle tend to go from a invertebrate to a vertebrate host.
> 
> Parasites wouldn't cause death immediately either.


Look - it was a house gecko. These geckos are often exposed to insecticides and detergents and crap because they often dwell in the kitchen. It's probable that the stuff the gecko came into contact with killed my pede.


----------



## Hedorah99 (Jun 16, 2008)

Phark said:


> Look - it was a house gecko. These geckos are often exposed to insecticides and detergents and crap because they often dwell in the kitchen. It's probable that the stuff the gecko came into contact with killed my pede.


Sorry to interject here, but this is a pretty gos example of why not to feed wild caught prey. It could have been either chemicals it came into contact with, or if it was eating any insects exposed to pesticides, it would slowly build up levels of the toxins in its own body. Sorry to hear about your pet.


----------



## dtknow (Jun 16, 2008)

Phark said:


> Look - it was a house gecko. These geckos are often exposed to insecticides and detergents and crap because they often dwell in the kitchen. It's probable that the stuff the gecko came into contact with killed my pede.


That makes sense. Since frogs are generally found farther away from humans, they are less likely to eat pesticide contaminated bugs(and if they did they'd probably keel over much more readily).

So lesson learned: Feeding your bugs live food from around a house may not be smart! But as Hedorah said all WC prey has risk. They best way is to culture your own food.


----------



## Draiman (Jun 16, 2008)

Yeah from now I'll leave geckos alone. By the way what's your personal definition of "fat" in terms of a centipede? My pedes look pretty thin to me but they're refusing food.


----------



## SAn (Jun 17, 2008)

Depends on each centipede, some eat a lot some eat as much as they need to keep up.

i.e i got some pedes which are really thin but they rarely eat , while some of the same specie are fat.

also consider that an upcoming molt is closing


----------



## Draiman (Jun 17, 2008)

SAn said:


> Depends on each centipede, some eat a lot some eat as much as they need to keep up.
> 
> i.e i got some pedes which are really thin but they rarely eat , while some of the same specie are fat.
> 
> also consider that an upcoming molt is closing


Yep I've considered the possibility of an upcoming moult but then again I've always read that pedes in pre-moult get really bloated. Mine are far from bloated.


----------



## SAn (Jun 17, 2008)

still many possibilities..

i got some heros castaneiceps and i ve thrown then many blaptica dubia or crickets with no success..they prefer to starve than eat them. 
but they take eagerly on meat.. beats me why but i really do not like that.


----------



## cjm1991 (Jun 17, 2008)

My S.Heros cast. never refuses any food but all pedes are eating machines except one of my Polymorphas.  Id say molt also, but there are so many reasons why a pede wouldn't eat. Don't worry about it whens its hungry or molts it will definitely eat. Pedes can go a while without food.


----------



## SAn (Jun 17, 2008)

cjm1991 said:


> My S.Heros cast. never refuses any food but all pedes are eating machines except one of my Polymorphas.  Id say molt also, but there are so many reasons why a pede wouldn't eat. Don't worry about it whens its hungry or molts it will definitely eat. Pedes can go a while without food.


we ve got the exact opposites here.. my polymorphas eat as much as they can


----------



## Draiman (Jun 18, 2008)

So the consensus is that I have no reason to worry?


----------



## cjm1991 (Jun 18, 2008)

Phark said:


> So the consensus is that I have no reason to worry?


Yep you should be fine, dont worry unless they go more then like 2 months.. then something might be wrong. Just offer them food once a week. But you should be fine 

Edit:we ve got the exact opposites here.. my polymorphas eat as much as they can 

What is the size of your heros and polys?


----------



## nissan480 (Jun 18, 2008)

Phark said:


> So the consensus is that I have no reason to worry?



Lmao.First you feed inappropriatelty,then house inappropriatly,then do it all over again!And then ask why did they die!If you fed proper,and housed proper,we might have something to add,but right now,no one feeds or houses like you,so who know's the problem.

atleast for me,I cant help till you change these things.

Tips Ill add.One,proper substrate(Ive never seen a care sheet that recommended or even mentoined all bark.TWO,who feed's lizards and frogs(WILD CAUGHT).Those are also not on the care sheets!

You ask for facts!!!Those are not available in the centipede world!Get that through your head.WE,recommend what WE "know" works,and thats not even a gaurantee.But,None of the above posted fits!

Not trying to be rude,but get the hint!Some people are easy going,Im not one when, pede's are dying.You need the best info now,to prevent future deaths.

Again,I may have come off rude.But you've had more deaths in the past month then ive had in three years....You conducting an experiment?


----------



## Draiman (Jun 18, 2008)

nissan480 said:


> Lmao.First you feed inappropriatelty,then house inappropriatly,then do it all over again!And then ask why did they die!If you fed proper,and housed proper,we might have something to add,but right now,no one feeds or houses like you,so who know's the problem.
> 
> atleast for me,I cant help till you change these things.
> 
> ...


You want to argue again? I'll gladly oblige.

Firstly, you need to get your facts right. The frogs that I feed to my pedes are NOT wild-caught. *They are bred in farms as live feeders for fish.*

Secondly, stop telling me about my pedes dying. I never asked why they died. I *know* why they died.

Thirdly, you have so many grammatical, punctuation and spelling errors in your text that I find it horribly difficult to read, especially since you're an American and I'm a Singaporean - we Singaporeans are usually known for our extremely poor command of the English language. I feel for you.


----------



## SAn (Jun 18, 2008)

cjm1991 said:


> Yep you should be fine, dont worry unless they go more then like 2 months.. then something might be wrong. Just offer them food once a week. But you should be fine
> 
> Edit:we ve got the exact opposites here.. my polymorphas eat as much as they can
> 
> What is the size of your heros and polys?



heros are 15-20 cm 

polymorphas are all about 10 cm +

so i would expect heros to eat more since poly's have reached pretty much a max size


----------



## nissan480 (Jun 18, 2008)

Is that what this forum is all about for you?Somewhere to post your BS and argue.Seems like you want it.How about we post facts about you?Your pede's keep dying,over and over.And even though advice is given,you just ingore it.

Me,my pede's arent dying on monthly bassis...Which is the hole point of my posts.You may have a nice camera,but your pede's are dying.We'll see if you got it figured out.I hope you do.

One more time,YOUR PEDE'S ARE DYING.....Maybe a reason to try something else?How about gerbal's.


----------



## victor (Jun 18, 2008)

the type of gecko is called a mediterranean  house gecko they are every where here in the suburbs of arizona. infact my litte sister has one as a pet right now.


----------



## Draiman (Jun 18, 2008)

victor said:


> the type of gecko is called a mediterranean  house gecko they are every where here in the suburbs of arizona. infact my litte sister has one as a pet right now.


I'm on the other side of the globe. It's definitely not the species you're talking about. Nevertheless, thanks. At least you don't aggravate people like nissan does.



nissan480 said:


> Is that what this forum is all about for you?Somewhere to post your BS and argue.Seems like you want it.How about we post facts about you?Your pede's keep dying,over and over.And even though advice is given,you just ingore it.
> 
> Me,my pede's arent dying on monthly bassis...Which is the hole point of my posts.You may have a nice camera,but your pede's are dying.We'll see if you got it figured out.I hope you do.
> 
> One more time,YOUR PEDE'S ARE DYING.....Maybe a reason to try something else?How about gerbal's.


You have every right to give me your so-called advice, but at the same time I have every right to ignore that advice. That's it. Please don't post on my threads anymore because I am not going to listen to you. However, if someone else comes along and gives me the same advice as you did but with a more polite tone, I'll take that advice. I've no problem with taking advice. It's just up to how people give it. Meanwhile I've got a piece of advice for you as well: brush up on your people skills.


----------



## SAn (Jun 18, 2008)

So what you been telling us is that you will keep killing the pedes because people dont advise you politely?  

in every thread you make, people say the same 2 stuff.

1)Change substrate 
2)Change food

if you want to test other stuff for your pedes, that is absolutely fine, some may work , some dont, but if you havent seen any success so far in the way you keep things , you should reconsider. 
Most people *i think* are aggressive cuz they dont like to see pedes die, not because they dont like you personally.

just my 2 cents


----------



## nissan480 (Jun 18, 2008)

I will give advice when I feel it can help.Or,when someone more knowledgeable hasnt done so already.Normally advice is taken with a thanks.You are the first Ive seen that hasnt.

Ive got 150 posts in 2+years,so Im more of a listen and learn type of guy.


And anotherthing.A pede will eat when its hungry.Roach,worm,cricket.That's one fact of nature,regardless of specie.If its refusing a roach,its not 100% hungry,or ready to eat.


----------



## Draiman (Jun 18, 2008)

SAn said:


> So what you been telling us is that *you will keep killing the pedes because people dont advise you politely?*


Wow, this is getting heated. Re-read the quote above. You're making a statement about me. You're "accusing" me of killing my pet centipedes through my poor choice of substrate. Nevertheless, you can't just accuse people without backing up your claims. *Therefore, what evidence do you have to prove that my choice of bark as a substrate is the cause of my centipedes' deaths?*

You're saying that I'm killing my pedes. Those are YOUR words. So prove it.


----------



## Draiman (Jun 18, 2008)

nissan480 said:


> I will give advice when I feel it can help.Or,when someone more knowledgeable hasnt done so already.Normally advice is taken with a thanks.You are the first Ive seen that hasnt.


Clearly, you expect everyone to respond to you in the same way. Sorry, I enjoy being different.


----------



## crpy (Jun 18, 2008)

Phark said:


> Clearly, you expect everyone to respond to you in the same way. Sorry, I enjoy being different.


(QUOTE=Phark, Thirdly, you have so many grammatical, punctuation and spelling errors in your text that I find it horribly difficult to read, especially since you're an American and I'm a Singaporean - we Singaporeans are usually known for our extremely poor command of the English language. I feel for you.)

people are people, all over the world there are ignorant ones and intelligent ones in the same ethnic group or country, please loose the generalizations


----------



## SAn (Jun 18, 2008)

Phark said:


> Wow, this is getting heated. Re-read the quote above. You're making a statement about me. You're "accusing" me of killing my pet centipedes through my poor choice of substrate. Nevertheless, you can't just accuse people without backing up your claims. *Therefore, what evidence do you have to prove that my choice of bark as a substrate is the cause of my centipedes' deaths?*
> 
> You're saying that I'm killing my pedes. Those are YOUR words. So prove it.


I cant prove a fact can i?

3 pedes were alive when they were at the pet shop, 3 pedes died while in your care. Thats a fact.
And i *didnt say* it was the substrate alone, could have been the food aswell. That includes frogs, geckos, or infected crickets you fed to them.


----------



## cjm1991 (Jun 18, 2008)

SAn said:


> heros are 15-20 cm
> 
> polymorphas are all about 10 cm +
> 
> so i would expect heros to eat more since poly's have reached pretty much a max size


Yeah thats kinda weird.. my heros is about 7 inches trunk length, polys are around 4 inches. All pedes are different though.


----------



## cjm1991 (Jun 18, 2008)

nissan480 said:


> I will give advice when I feel it can help.Or,when someone more knowledgeable hasnt done so already.Normally advice is taken with a thanks.You are the first Ive seen that hasnt.
> 
> Ive got 150 posts in 2+years,so Im more of a listen and learn type of guy.
> 
> ...


Ive tryed telling him this but he dont listen. No Offense Phark but you have to just ignore how the advice is given, and learn from what they have told you. Nissan knows what hes talking about and is more knowledgable  than me. BTW nissan I love your collection, malaysian jewels are stunning. But even if the tone isnt what you expected try to take it in a positive way and people wont argue with you.. but it seems you like to argue so I wont tell you what to do.


----------



## dtknow (Jun 18, 2008)

I must say, I am really skeptical about this whole frog and centipede farming thing. My personal hunch is that the farms are little more than private property where someone collects captive bred animals(my butt! if you get the idea). Or, it is a holding facility for WC. Frogs aren't exactly economical to farm for feeders.


----------



## Draiman (Jun 18, 2008)

SAn said:


> I cant prove a fact can i?
> 
> 3 pedes were alive when they were at the pet shop, 3 pedes died while in your care. Thats a fact.
> And i *didnt say* it was the substrate alone, could have been the food aswell. That includes frogs, geckos, or infected crickets you fed to them.


It's a fact that a few pedes died in my care - correct. Now you're saying it could be the food. The keyword here is "could". Can you prove that it was either the substrate and/or the food which killed my pedes? If you cannot do that, then you have no right to say I'm killing my pedes, because the word "kill" is a verb. A verb is an action. In essence you're accusing me of killing my pedes (intentionally or otherwise) with either substrate or food or both - when you have nothing to back up your mouth.


----------



## bluefrogtat2 (Jun 18, 2008)

*again*

i will say once again nice pics(poor substrate and feed,evident in the amount of deaths you have posted)
but nice pics.
still sounds like you are here just to argue.
but i am not arguing at all,just pointing out nice pics.
and still wishing i had some of those red legs
andy


----------



## Draiman (Jun 18, 2008)

dtknow said:


> I must say, I am really skeptical about this whole frog and centipede farming thing. My personal hunch is that the farms are little more than private property where someone collects captive bred animals(my butt! if you get the idea). Or, it is a holding facility for WC. Frogs aren't exactly economical to farm for feeders.


No, there are companies that farm centipedes to sell to fish stores (mainly _Sc. subspinipes mutilans_). If you do a simple Google search you will find that a couple of them even have websites of their own.


----------



## Draiman (Jun 18, 2008)

bluefrogtat2 said:


> i will say once again nice pics(poor substrate and feed,evident in the amount of deaths you have posted)
> but nice pics.
> still sounds like you are here just to argue.
> but i am not arguing at all,just pointing out nice pics.
> ...


I don't pick fights (arguments in this case) with people unless/until they start it. I don't go around looking for trouble, honestly. But since particular people here wanted a debate, I decided to grant them their wishes. And YET I'm getting the blame for being argumentative, when all I'm doing is to protect my interests?


----------



## cjm1991 (Jun 18, 2008)

Instead of trying to keep the arguement going you could simply go buy new substrate.. maybe buy some feeder roaches off of this site( they are cheap for alot of them) and your problem will probably stop. Its not normal for all your pedes to just keep dieing, its just proving my point from a previous thread more and more. If your so confident that the substrate and food didnt kill them then please tell us what you think did the damage.


----------



## Draiman (Jun 18, 2008)

cjm1991 said:


> Ive tryed telling him this but he dont listen. No Offense Phark but you have to just ignore how the advice is given, and learn from what they have told you. Nissan knows what hes talking about and is more knowledgable  than me. BTW nissan I love your collection, malaysian jewels are stunning. But even if the tone isnt what you expected try to take it in a positive way and people wont argue with you.. but it seems you like to argue so I wont tell you what to do.


You've been awesome on this thread, CJM. Thank you.

You guys have to understand that I'm simply a reciprocal person. If I get a friendly reply, like CJM has on this thread, I do the same in return. If I get a bossy, "hostile", condescending reply, I return the favour.


----------



## cjm1991 (Jun 18, 2008)

Im not looking to argue only to help you learn and from mistakes alot of us have made in the past. These guys speak from experience too so dont feel like your the only one. Ive had people call me ignorant for simply asking for a few tips on my orange huntsman so it could be worse


----------



## Draiman (Jun 18, 2008)

cjm1991 said:


> Instead of trying to keep the arguement going you could simply go buy new substrate.. maybe buy some feeder roaches off of this site( they are cheap for alot of them) and your problem will probably stop. Its not normal for all your pedes to just keep dieing, its just proving my point from a previous thread more and more. If your so confident that the substrate and food didnt kill them then please tell us what you think did the damage.


I'm confident it's NOT the substrate, but I'm confident it's the geckos and possibly, the crickets. I'm sure the frogs are alright as feeders though. But hey, on THIS thread, yes, I did report a death, but I did not ask for opinions on WHY/HOW it died. What I did ask, was, "My pedes aren't eating much; should I worry?". And you answered me (tactfully ).


----------



## cjm1991 (Jun 18, 2008)

I suggest buying  some feeder roaches off AB from another member near you. But as I said your pedes could simply be in premolt so no worrys. Just offer them food once a month, if they dont immediately attempt to catch it or look interested remove it and try next week. Best of luck,

-CJM-


----------



## peterbourbon (Jun 18, 2008)

Hi,

normally i planned not to stick on that thread, but i feel i should share my own experience:

I had so much pedes that died from so much different reasons. Others keep pedes without loss of specimen. It's quite normal pedes die since they are wild caught or still pedelings..or even if you have a lot of pedes: This fact even makes it quite normal species die somehow. 
In fact, you don't know it's life until the pede arrived in pet store or offered by an invertebrate dealer.

Not that i'd recommend using substrate pedes are not able to build a cave system, but still there are so much different parameters a pede can die.

Just one example: I keep my spec.phillipine-pede almost bone-dry. Just a LITTLE spot of moist per 1 1/2 weeks. It's doing fine. Got that advice from a dealer who kept this species moist like other pedes - and eight (!) specimen died since he tried dry substrate. They're doin' well now.
So..what about the general advice to keep pedes moist and the're doin' well then?

There is no such "100%-advice" in pede-scene.

Watching this thread makes me wonder about another thing:
It seems that problems are not based on "trying something out" or experimenting with new care-methods, but on personal defamation pedes now suffer from.

When there's one thing i really hate in pet scene, it's collecting trophys and letting pedes suffer from personal ignorance.
Not that i want to blame anyone, because i really missed the topical focus.
Just some words in my opinion.

Regards
Turgut


----------



## Draiman (Jun 18, 2008)

peterbourbon said:


> *Not that i'd recommend using substrate pedes are not able to build a cave system*, but still there are so much different parameters a pede can die.


EVERYONE here constantly chatters about centipedes being unable to dig proper burrows in a bark substrate. I have evidence CONTRARY to this. I have identified at least THREE different entry/exit tunnels in my set-up, and my "Red Leg" does, indeed, have a permanent burrow. IN BARK.

Furthermore, has ANYONE HERE ever tried bark as a substrate to find out whether it can hold a burrow? I bet the answer's "no".


----------



## cjm1991 (Jun 18, 2008)

I would attempt to use bark but its ill-advised and I really dont want my pede to die for an experiment.


----------



## peterbourbon (Jun 18, 2008)

Hey,

please wipe the foam from your mouth. It's not worth it!
Never said anything about bark, just that centipedes should have a possibility to burrow tunnel systems. Nothing else.

I could've said something about naked women and i suppose you still exploded that way.

You can keep your pedes on styrofoam, if you want to.

Regards
Turgut


----------



## SAn (Jun 18, 2008)

Phark, i aint trying to point a finger at you , i really try to keep a good level of argument and advise.
As i said in a previous post you can keep your pedes in whatever conditions you want and feed anything. You only chose to quote about me saying your pedes are dead. This aint a detective forum. I only said you must be doing something wrong and you should try change some parameters.

Since you have some deaths though instead of asking of evidence of how this is good or bad you could try get a better substrate and get some roaches or keep your own clean cricket farm and feed frozen pinkies once in a while, then see if your pedes do better. Or keep em half-half this way and see which is better.


----------



## Draiman (Jun 18, 2008)

peterbourbon said:


> Never said anything about bark, just that centipedes should have a possibility to burrow tunnel systems.


Everyone's been talking about bark being unable to hold a proper burrow/tunnel, so it was VERY clear what you were getting at.


----------



## Draiman (Jun 18, 2008)

SAn said:


> Phark, i aint trying to point a finger at you , i really try to keep a good level of argument and advise.
> As i said in a previous post you can keep your pedes in whatever conditions you want and feed anything. You only chose to quote about me saying your pedes are dead. This aint a detective forum. I only said you must be doing something wrong and you should try change some parameters.
> 
> Since you have some deaths though instead of asking of evidence of how this is good or bad you could try get a better substrate and get some roaches or keep your own clean cricket farm and feed frozen pinkies once in a while, then see if your pedes do better. Or keep em half-half this way and see which is better.


Ok, thanks for the suggestions, I might try a little experiment or two. Do you think small, thawed pieces of frozen prawn meat might work?


----------



## cjm1991 (Jun 18, 2008)

I say make sure theres no added chemicals in the meat and you should be ok. I recommend roaches though..


----------



## Draiman (Jun 18, 2008)

cjm1991 said:


> I say make sure theres no added chemicals in the meat and you should be ok. I recommend roaches though..


Lol I have to admit I'm absolutely terrified of cockroaches! And yeah the prawns don't have preservatives or anything. I'll try it and update you guys.


----------



## Draiman (Jun 18, 2008)

WHOA WHOA WHOA I just went to check on my pedes and I just discovered that the pede that's been refusing food of late has changed colour to a dull green! It's definitely alive. I can be sure he's gonna moult right? Yeah I'm very excited because this is the first centipede in my care that's gonna moult! By the way should I isolate it just for the moulting process?


----------



## SAn (Jun 18, 2008)

Phark said:


> Ok, thanks for the suggestions, I might try a little experiment or two. Do you think small, thawed pieces of frozen prawn meat might work?


i havent used prawn, but i have used frozen cow, pig and lamb meat and it worked fine. (i only use those like once every 1,5 month)
So i cant tell you how good it can work if its the regular food.

As for the molting pede, i would definately seperate it or risk it being eaten.


----------



## dtknow (Jun 18, 2008)

Prawn sounds ok(but honestly a bit of an overkill, I'd sooner eat them or feed them to a fish). As long as it is fresh and not covered in preservatives that some shrimpers are known to use you should be ok.

Phark: I'm guessing most people who keep pedes communally do not seperate them for molting. I think in a communal enclosure it needs to be large enough for one to go off and construct a little molting chamber or get away from the rest if it wants to. Taking it out and re-adding it could mess with group dynamics(particularly if the centipedes are not just merely tolerating each other).


I'm still not buying pede/frog farms. A lot of places use "farm" in a rather broad manner. To harvest something that is already reproducing on your land does not really count as a farm to me. I've seen photos, but none show evidence of any breeding activity.


----------



## Draiman (Jun 18, 2008)

dtknow said:


> Prawn sounds ok(but honestly a bit of an overkill, I'd sooner eat them or feed them to a fish). As long as it is fresh and not covered in preservatives that some shrimpers are known to use you should be ok.
> 
> Phark: I'm guessing most people who keep pedes communally do not seperate them for molting. I think in a communal enclosure it needs to be large enough for one to go off and construct a little molting chamber or get away from the rest if it wants to. Taking it out and re-adding it could mess with group dynamics(particularly if the centipedes are not just merely tolerating each other).
> 
> ...


Yeah I left them alone. As for the farm issue - I know for sure that these feeder frogs are farmed (bred and raised there). 100%. Because these frogs (_Rana_ sp. ; forgot the species name) are sold in such immense numbers every day, they cannot possibly be all wild-caught, for sure. I'm talking thousands per day, mind you.


----------



## dtknow (Jun 18, 2008)

Not an impossibility for them to be caught. Again, just because something is breeding on your land and you collect it...it is not really a farm. They may be encouraging them, perhaps building them ponds and harvesting the  frogs as they emerge to sell...but I view it more as simply using a natural resource.


----------



## Rydog (Jun 18, 2008)

Ill pipe in on here once again, there are a number of reasons for the death of your pede like humidity and temperature or your source of food. While you argue that you see visible burrow entrances, you cannot say what the structure of those burrows are below the surface. My suggestion is to mix your substrate with some plain old dirt. Then try feeding the food items others have already talked about. Good luck!


----------



## Draiman (Jun 19, 2008)

Rydog said:


> Ill pipe in on here once again, there are a number of reasons for the death of your pede like humidity and temperature or your source of food. While you argue that you see visible burrow entrances, you cannot say what the structure of those burrows are below the surface. My suggestion is to mix your substrate with some plain old dirt. Then try feeding the food items others have already talked about. Good luck!


Yeah I'll try different stuff and see how the pedes respond to them. Then I'll post the "results" here. Oh yeah thanks.


----------



## Eclipse (Jun 19, 2008)

I think I missed this part, but where did you say you got your pedes from again? Nice pics btw, I'm just dying to have these.


----------



## crpy (Jun 19, 2008)

Eclipse said:


> I think I missed this part, but where did you say you got your pedes from again? Nice pics btw, I'm just dying to have these.



HEY, ......dont say dying:}


----------



## Draiman (Jun 19, 2008)

Eclipse said:


> I think I missed this part, but where did you say you got your pedes from again? Nice pics btw, I'm just dying to have these.


I got them from a couple of local fish shops which probably bought them in bulk from centipede farms either in Singapore as well or in Malaysia or Thailand. I know for sure the _mutilans_ available in the US and Europe don't come from these farms, though.


----------



## Draiman (Jun 21, 2008)

Good news - I gave my YellowLeg some smallish pieces of prawn and he devoured them. I'm worried about the super-high protein content of meat though.


----------

